# Oath to responsible CCW



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Within a week or two, I'll have my CCDW permit and an IWB holster to carry my handgun. Being that I'm a person (like anyone else) who can get frustrated, aggravated, angry, or irate at any point during the day, it's important that I compose myself anytime I'm carrying a deadly weapon. Often times I run out in a bad mood, usually because I'm late, my dog and/or roommate are annoying the hell out of me, or I'm having to deal with drama from friends and/or girls. My thinking is that I will have an oath posted on my desk, and I will read it out loud each and every time I leave my apartment with my .45 strapped to my waistband. If I don't have the time, patience, or peace of mind to sit down and read a half page that goes toward calming my nerves and reminding me of my responsibility as a CCDW holder, then I will leave my handgun at home. I can either walk out to my car with a weapon, or an attitude, but never both. So here's what I've come up with:

*As an citizen of the United States of America and of Kentucky, I have, through an extensive process, been granted the right to carry and conceal a deadly weapon. It is an extension of my 2nd Amendment right to bear arms as an American, but with that priviledge and power comes responsibility, that which does not allow any room for error.

This is my handgun, and it belongs to nobody else but me. It is not to be used as an icon of masculinity, a tool of violence, or a way of settling a score. It is to be used as a last resort in the event that someone other than me puts me in a situation that brings with it risk of serious injury or death, and should only be drawn and fired if there is no other way out.

This handgun, if concealed, should and will remain concealed unless its use is both morally and legally justified, and if and when it is drawn, will not be fired unless its presence does not end the threat, and will be fired only until the threat is over, and its use is no longer required.

A handgun is nothing more than a tool that I will use as a life-saving weapon for my own salvation. Carrying a handgun does not make me an action figure, a Hollywood hero, or a knight in shining armor. It does not make me a law enforcement officer, a Navy SEAL, or a U.S. Marine, nor does it give me the right to act as though I were. The only thing the handgun adds to me is exactly what it is: a handgun, and I will act accordingly.

I have a responsibility to myself, to other citizens, and to other gun owners to hold myself to a higher standard anytime I carry a handgun, and allow my utmost maturity and good judgement to be reflected in my thoughts, and the actions that follow. If at any time I cannot act in a mature and responsible manner, I will remove the handgun from my waistband, and will not carry again until I can remain calm and collected, and let frustration and anger pass me by.

This handgun is for self-defense only, and will never be used to threaten or intimidate someone who has a view, opinion, or intent that opposes mine. I will use good judgement and common sense as a first defense, escape as a second, and deadly physical force as the last. I will, at all times, obey the Golden Rule in that I will never voluntarily put myself in a situation with my handgun that I would not voluntarily put myself in without, and I will only use my handgun for my own personal defense. I am not sworn to protect others, nor do I have a duty to protect others, and I will protect others if and only if it involves the protection of myself, and only if it is without a questionable doubt legal for me to do so.

As I carry my handgun with me thoughout the day, I will remain rational and responsible in my thinking, and hold myself to the highest standard possible. I can only hope and pray its use will never become necessary, but I will at all times be alert and aware of my surroundings, and be prepared to draw and fire if it is required. As an American, I will exercise my right to carry and conceal a deadly weapon, but I will do so in a safe and responsible manner.

So that being said, keep 'er cocked and locked and ready to rock. Let's do this.*


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

With great power, comes great responsibility.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> With great power, comes great responsibility.


I like it...added it in the first paragraph.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My only quibble is with the following words in your first *bold-faced* paragraph:
"...I have, through an extensive process, been *granted the right* to carry and conceal a deadly weapon..."
Neither the state nor the republic can constitutionally "grant" such a right. Your carry license is a way of _regulating_ the "natural, God-given right" to carry a concealed weapon for self-defense. Such regulation is permitted to the state and federal governments by the Constitution ("A well _regulated_ militia..."), but these governments are not constitutionally permitted to *withhold* such a right (regardless of what untested state law may say), so, accordingly, they are not permitted to *grant* it, either.
(If you can grant a right, you can also withhold it.)


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

Very responsible, well done!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> With great power, comes great responsibility.


Wasn't that a line from Spider Man? :mrgreen:

I'd ditch the last line, kinda kills the whole feel of the rest of the essay.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's certainly nicely thought out and well-written (aside from *Steve*'s minor quibble, with which I agree).

I think after carrying for a while you will no longer need to read a manifesto every time you holster your pistol, but if you need this right now...well, whatever works for you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I think after carrying for a while you will no longer need to read a manifesto


Eventually it will get weeded down to, "I'm just a guy with a gun."


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'd ditch the last line, kinda kills the whole feel of the rest of the essay.


I agree.

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My only quibble is with the following words in your first *bold-faced* paragraph:
> "...I have, through an extensive process, been *granted the right* to carry and conceal a deadly weapon..."
> Neither the state nor the republic can constitutionally "grant" such a right. Your carry license is a way of _regulating_ the "natural, God-given right" to carry a concealed weapon for self-defense. Such regulation is permitted to the state and federal governments by the Constitution ("A well _regulated_ militia..."), but these governments are not constitutionally permitted to *withhold* such a right (regardless of what untested state law may say), so, accordingly, they are not permitted to *grant* it, either.
> (If you can grant a right, you can also withhold it.)


But some states do not permit concealed carry, so by law, they are withholding the right...right? I agree that the state or federal goverment aren't granting my right, but they are granting permission...so maybe I should change it to permission or something of the sort.



Mike Barham said:


> It's certainly nicely thought out and well-written (aside from *Steve*'s minor quibble, with which I agree).
> 
> I think after carrying for a while you will no longer need to read a manifesto every time you holster your pistol, but if you need this right now...well, whatever works for you.


I probably don't need it anyway, but sometimes I get so flustered with stuff going on that I need to take a moment to sit down, take some deep breaths, and chill out. I think it would be good for me regardless of whether or not I'm carrying, and especially when I'm carrying. It's just a friendly reminder to myself that I need to keep my cool...kinda like a pep talk.



Todd said:


> I'd ditch the last line, kinda kills the whole feel of the rest of the essay.


I got an idea...

"So cock it, lock it, and hope you never have to rock it." Hehe, YEAH BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I got an idea...
> 
> "So cock it, lock it, and hope you never have to rock it." Hehe, YEAH BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! :anim_lol:


Yeah ....... no. :mrgreen:


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

Just reduce your statement to this one line and you should do just fine. :smt023



fivehourfrenzy said:


> Being that I'm a person (like anyone else) who can get frustrated, aggravated, angry, or irate at any point during the day, it's important that I compose myself anytime I'm carrying a deadly weapon.


----------

